# Pine Creek Gorge / Pa Grand Canyon



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

Has anyone been to Pine Creek Gorge also known as the Pennsylvania Grand Canyon? I'm looking for recommendations on campgrounds in the area. Also any ideas on things to do and see.

John


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Stoney Fork Creek is a nice place to stay. Site right along the pond. They used to shuttle you to the rail trail then pick you up but not sure if they still do that or not.


----------

